# Other people's expectations



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

I have been on this great stretch of epiphanies and realizations. To some, some of these may seem obvious, but to me it wasn't always so.
The universe has placed me exactly where I am supposed to be right now at this moment - Whatever I am doing, wherever I am, the place that I at is the sum total of every decision that I have ever made. Realizing this simple truth has allowed me to focus more fully on the moment (mindfulness). Recognizing that I may not be where I want to be, forces me to focus on making the right decisions today so that my next stop is where I want to be.

The universe gives us exactly what we need - the pain we feel is when we refuse to accept that. I realize now that I was unhappy in my marriage. I would have continued down that path until the day that I died, but the universe gave me exactly what I need. The pain I felt was in my rejection of the gift from the universe. 

Most times, our rejection of the gifts from the universe are rooted in our acceptance of and incorporation into our lives of other peoples expectations. We are raised to be certain ways, society expects certain things, religion demands certain behaviors, our roles (father/mother, sister/brother, husband/wife, worker/boss, son/daughter etc) all come with certain expectations. The sum of all of the expectations of others upon ourselves, dominate our thinking and actions. Often times, these are to our benefit, yet sometimes, not so much. Thus the pain.

By letting go of the expectations of others you really free yourself to accept the gifts (opportunities and lessons) that the universe is offering

It is up to each of us to forge our way in life, on our terms


----------

